# Teac Analog TV turns off



## imigmb (May 1, 2013)

Hi All
I have a Teac CTW3290S analog TV, recently it started to be out of focus until warmed up, now when switched on the picture appears, badly out of focus, for about 5 seconds then switch's off. It will do this several times then it will stay on and the focus will progressively improve as the set warms up, from then on TV works fine. I'm thinking dry joint or joints in an around the power supply or flyback trans, any thoughts?

Thanks
Michael Bennett


----------

